# halodrol liquigels??



## ludacrizdtp3 (Feb 18, 2007)

does this halodrol liquigels work? do i need pct? what other supplements should i use with this h-drol gel


----------



## zombul (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't heard any positive feedback on the liquid gels and they shouldn't require any pct.


----------



## k0m1k_kn0k (Feb 19, 2007)

I know a kid who took them and he's giant now.  I'm pretty sure he was stacking it with other things as well.  So I wouldnt go right out and get them, not sure if they work anyway.  

Wow, that made my post completely pointless...  Sorry.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 19, 2007)

There shit don't waste your money.  The old ones work but those go for 150 dollars  

These will work don't know this guy though


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=76805


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree that the new ones are junk.  Its a total gimmick.  Old ones are good, hard to come by.  There are a couple of clones of the old ones out on the market right now.


----------



## icanrace (Feb 20, 2007)

ludacrizdtp3 said:


> does this halodrol liquigels work? do i need pct? what other supplements should i use with this h-drol gel


I did a box and got nothing.
You would not need anything for pct.
There are better things out there.


----------



## ebrake74 (Feb 20, 2007)

Do some research on the differences between the old H-drol and the new one.  You might find what your looking for.


----------



## zombul (Feb 20, 2007)

ebrake74 said:


> Do some research on the differences between the old H-drol and the new one.  You might find what your looking for.



You'll find they are completly diffrent.


----------

